# Endless Caverns - New Market, Va



## brian j (Nov 24, 2009)

nicole and i are taking our maiden voyage in the 29 fbhs tomorrow and staying one night at endless caverns in new market, va (http://www.morganrvresorts.com/pages/endlesscaverns_homepage). it's gonna be a cold one and it may snow on us (i hope).

anyone stayed at this campground before? i'm suspecting we'll have most of the place to ourselves.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Never stayed their. It will be cold and you got a 80% chance of snow. You also have a 99% chance of having the place to yourself. Have a good time....


----------



## brian j (Nov 24, 2009)

nicole and i had a great time at endless caverns and had no problems with the 1st night in the trailer. we pretty much had the campground to ourselves but is seems this campground would be good for over nighters passing through va. the staff said it gets quite crowded on weekends in the summer time.

as far as the caverns go endless caverns are worth checking out. we have been to luray and ruby falls in tn and endless caverns was by far the best. the others mentioned had a cheesy commercial feel where endless caverns felt like you were in caves that haven't been expanded to allow bigger crowds. also the hibernating bats were WAY cool.


----------

